
Burning Desire for Efficiency (2012) - wskinner
https://dothemath.ucsd.edu/2012/05/burning-desire-for-efficiency/
======
kurthr
It's worth noting that a heat pump (like the hot end of an air-conditioner)
can have nominal efficiency in excess of 100%. According to the DoE heat pump
based water heaters can be 2-3x as efficient as a standard gas water heater.

[https://www.energy.gov/energysaver/water-heating/heat-
pump-w...](https://www.energy.gov/energysaver/water-heating/heat-pump-water-
heaters)

